# Dolphin 16 renegade



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

That is to sweet!Top notch boat building for sure.Thanks for all the post on new stuff beavis [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif]


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

OMG, that is sweeeeeeeeeet. [smiley=1-beer.gif]

What are the brax bolted to the transom each side of the Lenco's - Poling Platform mounts?


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

me likey the renegade tiller...but outta my budget once everything is added on


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

> me likey the renegade tiller...but outta my budget once everything is added on


Yeah. 25K boat  RJ said he could get us a discount. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Depends on what you want for your price to be. The boat I priced out was 15K without a motor. Base boat with a few options. Now Mr. Luxurious on the other hand might need the 25k version. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

> Depends on what you want for your price to be. The boat I priced out was 15K without a motor. Base boat with a few options. Now Mr. Luxurious on the other hand might need the 25k version. ;D ;D ;D



Think we figured the mota @ 5K. I added kevlar and some electricity that the Hatsue requires. My price included tax and gas to go get her.  I could save a couple of bucks and go the single color but we've been through that one so I used it a a trading budget number.


----------

